# Cylinder recall



## grunt62 (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning all.

I hope this is the proper place for this .

I know many woodworkers also dabble in other hobbies and work areas. I saw this recall this morning and wanted to share the information.

This is a voluntary recall by Worthington on some of its cylinders. Here is the link…

http://www.mapcylinderrecall.com/

Stay safe in all your hobbies !!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Good heads up. I don't use Mapp, but I've sure had a leaker in the past. Had to keep the torch on the bottle to stop it. Spooky!
Bill


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I've got a Benz-O-matic cylinder/torch that has set in the shop for ~4yrs. Replaced the cylinder years ago, so I imagine that I would have had the problem already if it were to happen. Will keep my head up on future purchases though.


----------



## grunt62 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bill and Mike

Thanks….Wanted to share with other folks.

Two guys I work with have these and will check their garages after work !!


----------

